# TROLLING MOTOR STABILIZER



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a new trolling motor on my boat and it is very long when laying on my deck. I have seen others like this but did not want it bouncing around. Maybe damage it. I looked at factory made stabilizers and did not like them. I watched a couple videos and liked some of the ideas but none would do what I wanted. Came up with this. Yeh it does not look factory made but it sure works and keeps my trolling motor from bouncing around. I secure it with velcro but you could use a bungee cord or strap. 1 inch tee, short piece of 1 inch sch 40 pipes and a 1 inch sch 40 male adapter. I can remove it or leave it. I have chose to just leave it where it is. Tomorrow I will clean the boat.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

High falootin rite there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I use a couple of black rubber bungies wrapped around the head/motor unit and pulled to a nearby cleat ... that allows some movement but prevents the head from experiencing the same bone jarring hits the hull takes if it was secured to the hull/deck, kinda like a trolling motor shock absorber ...


----------

